# Estimate my bf - pic attached



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi

New here. Looking for help to estimate my bodyfat. Currently trying to decide whether to cut or bulk, suggestions appreciated. My goal is to put on muscle mass.

View attachment before pic.JPG


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I would cut, get to a low bodyfat before bulking, that way its easier to keep bodyfat under control.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hard to tell, pic is blurry, cant see arms/delts/back/butt, but I estimate 25-28%. Cut.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Hard to tell, pic is blurry, cant see arms/delts/back/butt, but I estimate 25-28%. Cut.


Ta. Yeah, photography isn't my best skill. Lol. What's the best way to go about a cut?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> Ta. Yeah, photography isn't my best skill. Lol. What's the best way to go about a cut?


Train hard and heavy with weights, in a slight calorie deficit. Add some cardio in when weight loss stalls. Then drop kcals when weight loss stalls again. Small adjustments each time, like 200 kcal drop, 5 min increase in cardio.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

What's the best way to work out how many cals a day I can eat? At the moment I eat anything I want, always have done, never been on a diet, don't know where to start.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Whats your current weight


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

135 lbs.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> What's the best way to work out how many cals a day I can eat? At the moment I eat anything I want, always have done, never been on a diet, don't know where to start.


Well you don't necessarily need to start, it can be easier to track things if you are not a consistent eater. If you are, then just reduce some carbs, which would be easiest imo.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I can't really reduce carbs or I start having shitloads of hypos due to an ongoing medical issue. I have to eat constantly, even at night, even when I don't want to. If I eat less, yeah I lose weight fast, but I feel s**t with hypos and have no energy.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> I can't really reduce carbs or I start having shitloads of hypos due to an ongoing medical issue. I have to eat constantly, even at night, even when I don't want to. If I eat less, yeah I lose weight fast, but I feel s**t with hypos and have no energy.


So reduce fats  but you will need to eith reduce cals or increase enerygy output i.e cardio/training intensity


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

OK. I eat about 3000-5000 cals a day. How do I work out what I should reduce down to, that will still allow me to train hard, gain muscle and drop fat?


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

> Hard to tell, pic is blurry, cant see arms/delts/back/butt, but I estimate 25-28%. Cut.


There is no way she is that % at 135lb body weight.



> OK. I eat about 3000-5000 cals a day. How do I work out what I should reduce down to, that will still allow me to train hard, gain muscle and drop fat?


And unless you're a marathon runner there is no way you eat that much if you're only 135lb's!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> Ta. Yeah, photography isn't my best skill. Lol. What's the best way to go about a cut?


prob best to put up a rear pic, easier to tell bf

:whistling:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> There is no way she is that % at 135lb body weight.
> 
> And unless you're a marathon runner there is no way you eat that much if you're only 135lb's!!


Really, why not, she is short. Go check out Andreia Brazier, wnbf fitness champion, she is 15% on stage.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> OK. I eat about 3000-5000 cals a day. How do I work out what I should reduce down to, that will still allow me to train hard, gain muscle and drop fat?


No way do you eat that much. I eat just over 5000 at 290lbs.

If you want to know spend a bit of time inputting your foods, with weights, in to myfitnesspal. If not, just reduce a small amount of carbs, a serving of rice for example.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> There is no way she is that % at 135lb body weight.
> 
> And unless you're a marathon runner there is no way you eat that much if you're only 135lb's!!


I've got an Insulinoma. At my worst point with this illness, I was several stones lighter and on some days eating even more than that. Had IV lines going on before putting in glucose round the clock because of excessive insulin production constantly dropping my blood sugar. It's taken me several years to get my weight up to where it is now and be able to start doing exercise, but now I'd like to recomp my body because my body fat is too high and I have hardly any muscle tone and that is not healthy.

I eat every 2 hours. Most nights I also have to get up and eat. Since I started training it has gone up. If I don't eat like that, I can't function properly.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

You look late twenties to 30% bf.

You must have a fast metabolism to eat that many calories and stay your size.

Try dropping to 2500 cals per day and see how your weight goes.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> No way do you eat that much. I eat just over 5000 at 290lbs.
> 
> If you want to know spend a bit of time inputting your foods, with weights, in to myfitnesspal. If not, just reduce a small amount of carbs, a serving of rice for example.


Honestly I do. I've eaten up to 10,000 cals a day before (including glucose). I have a metabolic illness. Dietician's don't even know what to do with me.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> Honestly I do. I've eaten up to 10,000 cals a day before (including glucose). I have a metabolic illness. Dietician's don't even know what to do with me.


Ahh ok I understand, that cannot be fun.

Well the same rules apply to everyone, eat less than you need at maintenance to lose weight, by either increasing your activity level or reducing kcals.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah. It stopped being fun years ago. Leaving the house is like a military operation on a bad day. Eating's a chore for me most of the time, not a pleasure. I find it so hard to reduce my food intake and when I do, I lose muscle AND fat because I lose weight so fast. That is what I have started looking at a run of DNP. I'm curious to know what happens when my body starts using an alternative source of fuel for energy. Because all carbs I eat are just being absorbed by excessive insulin production. I'm constantly hungry no matter how much I eat.

Just as an example - yesterday afternoon I was ridiculously hungry and in between my lunch and dinner, I had a chocolate cake (for a family) that came in at 1700 calories, then about 2 hours later, a large kebab and chips. They were SNACKS. That's obscene, I know. Lol. Then I was still hungry an hour later.


----------



## hemo (Aug 29, 2015)

I wouldn't use DNP, especially with the amount of carbs your currently eating, it would be living hell.

DNP will make you lethargic and generally feel s**t. Having a quick read through, like others have said you just need to up your cardio if your so restricted by diet.

Don't really know what to say about your diet as I don't know about your condition etc but maybe you could try switch some of your 'snacks' for healthier choices?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> Yeah. It stopped being fun years ago. Leaving the house is like a military operation on a bad day. Eating's a chore for me most of the time, not a pleasure. I find it so hard to reduce my food intake and when I do, I lose muscle AND fat because I lose weight so fast. That is what I have started looking at a run of DNP. I'm curious to know what happens when my body starts using an alternative source of fuel for energy. Because all carbs I eat are just being absorbed by excessive insulin production. I'm constantly hungry no matter how much I eat.
> 
> Just as an example - yesterday afternoon I was ridiculously hungry and in between my lunch and dinner, I had a chocolate cake (for a family) that came in at 1700 calories, then about 2 hours later, a large kebab and chips. They were SNACKS. That's obscene, I know. Lol. Then I was still hungry an hour later.


Do you suffer from insulin resistance?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

DC1 said:


> Do you suffer from insulin resistance?


No, just excessive insulin production.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Right I'm on myfitnesspal - to lose bodyfat and gain muscle, what should my macros be?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Aim for 1g/lb, 20-30% kcals from fats, balance carbs.

No one but you can advise you on kcals as you have a metabolic illness. So, if you regularly eat 3000kcal , then reduce to 2700, untill you are losing 1-2lb a week.

You ever tried switching to full keto diet?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Aim for 1g/lb, 20-30% kcals from fats, balance carbs.
> 
> No one but you can advise you on kcals as you have a metabolic illness. So, if you regularly eat 3000kcal , then reduce to 2700, untill you are losing 1-2lb a week.
> 
> You ever tried switching to full keto diet?


I thought 40% protein, 40% carbs and 20% fats was used by many for fatloss?

I'm going to start at 3000kcals and work from there. I do x 3 weights sessions per week. During those sessions I take fast acting glucose or I go hypo. At least if I am plotting out what I eat and when I can look at when I have hypos and need carbs and factor it in overall.

Never tried keto diet, that would be interesting! Is that zero carbs?!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> I thought 40% protein, 40% carbs and 20% fats was used by many for fatloss?
> 
> I'm going to start at 3000kcals and work from there. I do x 3 weights sessions per week. During those sessions I take fast acting glucose or I go hypo. At least if I am plotting out what I eat and when I can look at when I have hypos and need carbs and factor it in overall.
> 
> Never tried keto diet, that would be interesting! Is that zero carbs?!


You can still use 40/40/20. There are lots of ways to approach fat loss, main point being calorie deficit.

Just factor in the glucose, as track everything, then you have something to work with.

Keto is zero carbs from direct sources. So few carbs from veg and such. May be a tough few days to get through until your body transferred over to burning ketones for fuel.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You can still use 40/40/20. There are lots of ways to approach fat loss, main point being calorie deficit.
> 
> Just factor in the glucose, as track everything, then you have something to work with.
> 
> Keto is zero carbs from direct sources. So few carbs from veg and such. May be a tough few days to get through until your body transferred over to burning ketones for fuel.


I go into ketosis overnight sometimes. Even after eating carbs before I go to bed. In the morning I'm already in ketosis and in a shaky sweaty state from hypo. My carbohydrate metabolism runs like a train. Keto diet would either kill me or cure me lol.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> I go into ketosis overnight sometimes. Even after eating carbs before I go to bed. In the morning I'm already in ketosis and in a shaky sweaty state from hypo. My carbohydrate metabolism runs like a train. Keto diet would either kill me or cure me lol.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking lol, would hope for the latter


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

That's one of the reasons I'm curious about DNP - it switches the energy pathways and alters how ATP works.

Tried to PM you but it says you can't accept messages.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> That's one of the reasons I'm curious about DNP - it switches the energy pathways and alters how ATP works.
> 
> Tried to PM you but it says you can't accept messages.


I have an inbox problem, there are no messages there to delete either.

I do not know about DNP if it is that.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Do you do full keto diet?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> Do you do full keto diet?


It is better to quote someone, else you may not get an answer.

No I don't.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> It is better to quote someone, else you may not get an answer.
> 
> No I don't.


Ha, thanks. Tried to message you but it won't let me.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

If you want to try a drug I'd say T3. I don't think a stim based fat burner that basically just speeds up metabolism is unnecessary if your already burning through 5000 cal a day. In fact personally I'd not recommend DNP to anyone (especially if you've not tried ECA/Clen etc first).

Send me a naked selfie if you want.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What treatment are you recieving?

What does your Dietician advise?

How often are you measuring your BG?

In my opinion, I think you need to be cautious with your weight reduction, due the Hypos & thev relative severity of your condition.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

BeingReborn said:


> Right I'm on myfitnesspal - to lose bodyfat and gain muscle, what should my macros be?


 10-15,000 calories of pure cake sounds like an improvement


----------

